# Veterinary Mishap



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Zoe went to a new vet yesterday to get her teeth cleaned. This vet came highly recommended and I talked to the office twice before taking her, and also talked to the receptionist thoroughly yesterday morning when bringing Zoe in.

The receptionist told me to call at 2:00 to see how she was doing, and they would give me a time to pick her up. I called exactly at 2:00 and the receptionist said, "Oh, I bet you are calling about your baby but did you know that she had already been neutered?” My mouth dropped and I said "Zoe came in for a teeth cleaning, not a spay". Well, she immediately said "oh my, I think I made a horrible mistake". I was then put on hold for what seemed like an eternity until the vet came to the phone. He said "Mrs. Phillips, Zoe went thru the teeth cleaning just fine” I said, "and I understand that she was opened up to be spayed". He said "yes, accidents happen but all her organs look really good” I was in shock and said "I do not even know how to respond to this - when can I pick her up?" The vet then said, "you will not be charged and I again said, "I don't know what to say to you, except that I will be there at 5:00 to pick her up. Well, I hung up and just sobbed! Then I called my hubby and cried some more. I was in shock as to what had happened.

We went to pick up Zoe at 5:00 pm. and found out that another Zoe went in yesterday morning to be spayed and they ended up cleaning AND spaying both of the dogs (or rather attempting to spay Zoe again!) The vet said that the receptionist felt awful about the mix-up and in 35 years this sort of thing had never happened. The receptionist (who was not there when we went to pick up Zoe) was supposed to call me to apologize, but I have yet to receive a call from her. 

We have our little Zoe back but she is very sore and pitiful looking. It just breaks my heart to know they opened her up needlessly and the unnecessary pain she is now experiencing. 

I am sure something of this nature rarely occurs but PLEASE make sure all procedures are written down correctly before leaving your little furball at the vets so this does not happen to any of your precious babies.

Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!!! My heart just sunk when I read this. I am soooo sorry for you and Zoe.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

that's horrible! I hope poor Zoe recovers well, poor baby


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Bless her heart







I hope she feels better soon.

Cathy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my .....







Poor little Zoe! I don't even know what to say, either!!!









I'm so sorry for this to have happened to you!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, that is so awful. I do hope Zoe recovers quickly and geeze you should of gotten the whole visit for free in my opinion. Its a bit more recovery for an incision then for a dental cleaning! 

j


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

OMG that is just awful!!!!!!! Poor Zoe!!!!!!!!!!! Please give her gentle hugs and kisses from us. I hope she makes a speedy and full recovery.
























I know we have several people on board who work in vet clinics, what can we do to avoid this sort of thing?!


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

OMG!!! Poor Zoey...Poor Mommy!! I hope she recups quickly! You are a better person than I am because I probably would have killed someone before leaving that office!! They would definitely not want to see my face again...heck...when the groomer "shaved" Kissi I threatened to "shave" her daughter's head...
good luck,
Linda


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

IMG! I would definately contact an attorney and find out if you have any recourse. What a nightmare!


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG poor Zoe.







How horrifying. Hang in there.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That is just AWFUL! I'm so sorry Zoe went through that. How hard would it have been for them to make a call rather than just spay and clean both? That just seems unheard of to me! I think they should compensate you more than just not charging you for it-like that is going to make you feel better







Gentle hugs to Zoe and I hope you feel better!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Poor pup...or should I say pups. I am glad that things are ok though. I guess I take the opinion that people do make honest mistakes sometimes. I would hope that the vet establishes some strict new policies so a similar mistake does not happen again.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm sitting here with my mouth hanging open!!!!!! Your poor poor baby!!! I am so sorry to hear this. I hope she recovers soon.

On a side note...my vet asks the dogs name as well as the birthdate when making appts......just like most doctors offices do for humans. 

Again, my heart goes out to both of you.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

This is absolutely horrible. I can definitely understand your anger. I feel so bad for Zoe having to go through that pain of being cut open *again*.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry Zoe went through this. My vet takes a picture of every animal he has a file on. Every time we go in, a page is printed off with Paris' picture and the reason we are there.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> I'm so sorry Zoe went through this. My vet takes a picture of every animal he has a file on. Every time we go in, a page is printed off with Paris' picture and the reason we are there.[/B]


That's a great idea-all vets should do that!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor darling Zoe - I sure hope she feels better soon. What a nightmare for both of you.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> I'm sitting here with my mouth hanging open!!!!!! Your poor poor baby!!! I am so sorry to hear this. I hope she recovers soon.
> 
> On a side note...my vet asks the dogs name as well as the birthdate when making appts......just like most doctors offices do for humans.
> 
> ...


They did have Zoe's name and birthday


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I would be on the phone with an Attorney!!!!!!! That is horrible and unexcusable and Zoe paid the price.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Zoe. I hate that happened to her & to you too. I'm amazed you seemed to handle your outrage so well. I know things like that do happen sometimes, but that doesn't make it any easier when it's one of our own. I hope she feels better soon & has a quick recovery.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I'm so sorry that you & Zoe are having to go thru this. It is a horrible situation and inexcusable. However it is not unheard of. That's why even in human hospitals, you are met with right before surgery to confirm your name, date of birth, & procedure because it has happend before. Unfortunately we are human & therefore mistakes are made. It seems that maybe in vet practices where the patient is not well known or they are a fairly large practice, steps need to be implemented to avoid this type of situation. I hope Zoe recovers very quickly.</span>


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

omg...shocking!!!







PLEASE call an attorney...yes, accidents do happen but there is also compensation for negligence against you!!! And I'm not a money grubber--I'm all for JUSTICE when done wrong against. I'm just shocked....please, they owe you more than an apology.....I hope Zoe recovers quickly--I'm sorry you had to go through that.......


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)

*[/color]* 

Also for humans in the same ward in hospital, if there are two patients with the same name , there is another extra precaution done as well


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> IMG! I would definately contact an attorney and find out if you have any recourse. What a nightmare![/B]


OMG! Ginny I feel so horrible for you and sweet Chloe. I agree with Marj...I would contact an attorney. This sort of thing should NOT happen.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You would think with TWO Zoe's they would have double checked with the owners to be on the safe side.

Because they didn't I would say an attorney is in order (and that takes a lot for me to say as I'm not one to yell "lawsuit"). This was negligence on their part.



I hope Zoe (and you) recover quickly.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I'm so sorry Zoe went through this. My vet takes a picture of every animal he has a file on. Every time we go in, a page is printed off with Paris' picture and the reason we are there.[/B]



YES!!!! Mine does that too!!!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I can't even find words to express how I am feeling right now. If this were my baby I would be so angry







. I would get an attorney

Hugs to you and Zoe


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Poor Zoe. Bless her heart









When I take my foster girls in for their first visit, the vet tells me if they are spayed or not. I wonder why this vet didn't notice.

I am soooo sorry for you and Zoe.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm soooo sorry you and Zoe are having to go through this. I think I would contact an attorney. In this case I just don't think they should think they can get by with a simple apology. I hope Zoe has a very fast recovery.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I am shocked !!! and soooo sad. our little Zoe







I didn't even think something like that could happen. all they have to do is to go by last names







I just could not accept her apology ( that is if she ever call you back). I'm so sorry Ginny


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

How Horrible, I would be sooo Upset.

They don't do last names..?? I do,, Little Miss Cotton Ruby,, Rag Moppet Ruby

Ruby is not a popular name in Texas.. LOL.. 

I have it taped to our Crates, etc. 

Plus I always use their WHOLE name when at the Vet. I now realize why I do that.   

(JFK assassination:Kennedy, Oswald, Ruby,, you know. No, we are not related)


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh my gosh!!! i'm so sorry!







i'm sitting here in shock! 

i don't know how such a mistake could be made! i would believe there would be some sort of examination and careful prepwork before a dog is opened up. my gosh. 

i'm so sorry.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am speechless, I am in shock. Poor Zoe having to go through this.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm shocked and so sorry this happened to you and Zoe. I thought a shot mixup with mine was bad, but this is really really bad.







Hope Zoe feels better soon, poor little girl.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

this is horrible, i cannot believe they made such a huge mistake!!!!! poor zoey and you for having to go through this. I hope she recovers soon!!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> You would think with TWO Zoe's they would have double checked with the owners to be on the safe side.
> 
> Because they didn't I would say an attorney is in order (and that takes a lot for me to say as I'm not one to yell "lawsuit"). This was negligence on their part.
> 
> ...


I agree all the way! Duff and I send extra snuggles your way.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I am shocked !!! and soooo sad. our little Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">You are right, I didn't even think about that. My vet always uses the 1st & last names. Also they have a photo on file too, as others here have talked about.</span>


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Poor Zoe -- how horrible for both of you.









I sure that you could sue them and I would just to ensure that this think does not happen to another furbaby. 

I am praying that Zoe is fine and recovers quickly from this horrible ordeal.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG!! I am in shock here! Poor Zoe! Can you imagine if you took a show dog in there for teeth cleaning and they 'accidently' spayed her? :O I can only hope that they never do that to anybody elses dogs. I know accidents happen but OMG.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Poor pup...or should I say pups. I am glad that things are ok though. I guess I take the opinion that people do make honest mistakes sometimes. I would hope that the vet establishes some strict new policies so a similar mistake does not happen again.[/B]


This is also the way that I feel. I would like to think that the vet realized that there is a need for stricter standards.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg, I am so sorry for both you and little Zoe, that is horrible, poor little girl, I would be so angry had that happened to a pup of mine, it's inexcusable.








I wish little Zoe a speedy and full recovery


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I just simply cannot imagine that happening. POOR Zoe, POOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG!







Poor Zoe! I hope for a safe recovery. I am so sorry that the both of you have to go through this.







I agree with the others, this is just negligence....


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Absolutely mind boggleing this could happen! OH how scary! I feel awful for Zoe and you. I will pray for a swift recovery for Zoe. I am so VERY sorry for you all having to go through this.

Thank YOU for sharing this with us.

God Bless,

Melanie


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That mistake is INEXCUSABLE , especially for poor Zoe . I think I would certainly consider legal action , this was a matter of utmost incompetence . Sarah


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you EVERYONE for your concerns. Zoe is sleeping most of the day away and she is accepting water and a little food now. My heart breaks everytime I look at her. She is wearing a little pink shirt covering her (unnecessary and inexcusable) stitches because Bella was a bit too curious about them. Dayle came home for lunch (I know he came to check on Zoe) and her little face lit up again for a moment.

I will not attempt to sue but have written them a letter telling them that we will not be referring their office to anyone and will in fact let people know what happened to Zoe. I understand accidents occur but a sincere apology from the staff would have softened the healing process for everyone involved.

Zoe sends thank you hugs









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

OMG! That is terrible.









I am thinking that this was probably a paperwork mix up on the receptionists part. One that shouldn't happen. 
At my clinic, we definitely use first and last names, birthday's, breeds, address, phone number, etc. ALL procedures are confirmed the night before by calling the client and stating the procedure that is being done the next day. When they drop off in the morning, the chart and cage card with the procedure printed on it, along with the names, is already set up. They sign an estimate with everything printed on it and then the pet is taken in back for any pre-op work. We check-in surgeries and dentals and put them in order to be done. We all double check the chart and estimate to see what is being done, and usually the doctor doing surgery that day (we have 4) has seen the pet recently and knows what is going on. Sometimes there are just routine spays and neuters or dentals that have made their appointment for surgery with another dr than the one they've seen, but that is no big deal.
The receptionist probably added the spay to the paper work, confusing the 2 Zoe's, and the doctor and techs saw it on the chart, paper work, and estimate (if there was one) and thought nothing of it. Although, it should be marked in her chart that she was already spayed!!
The only way you can tell if a pet was spayed is by finding a scar....or doing an ultra sound. Sometimes, the scars are almost invisible, so they probably wouldn't have been able to see it.
This is just one big screw up. I am so sorry it happened to you and your baby. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

OMG that is HORRIBLE!









I'm so sorry that you and Zoe had to go through this. Hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

How awful. I'm sorry to hear Zoe and you have to go through this. Very heartbreaking.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> "yes, accidents happen but all her organs look really good”[/B]










WHAT?????????? of course her organs are good, why wouldn`t they be??? what kind of answer is that?









I am so sorry this happened, it is really awful to say the least!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im sorry this happened to Zoe I hope she has a speedy recovery


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry that happened to Zoe....My Molly got spayed today and I would never want her to have to go through that again unnecessarly. My husband was saying there must be a way that they identify the animals and the procedure they are there for. Cause I'm sure they have many pets with the same names. I hope your Zoe feels better soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OHMY GOD this is completely unacceptable. I can't believe how irresponsible these people are!!! That makes absolutely no sense and your Zoe never deserved to go through this (NO ONE DOES) and you especially did not deserve to go through the stress of dealing with a baby with an incision down there again!!!!





















I think this is ridiculous and should have never happened. I really am trully sorry.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG!! I am Goobsmacked!! (a Dede-ism) How awful for you and Zoe! Just thinking about it makes me feel sick. I hope she recovers quickly. Poor baby!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry this happened to Zoe and you. I wish this was the first time I heard of this happening, but it isn't. My friend adopted a Maltese mix from rescue several months ago. She was told she could take her little girl home after she was spayed. Guess what, when the vet cut her open, he found out she had already been spayed. It's a little more understandable mistake in a dog where the history is not known, but it's hard to believe a vet can't tell if a female dog has been spayed or not.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for little Zoe.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh my! That is just awful! I am not one for suing but maybe you should ask for a few years of free vet care!!


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

That is sooo sad!







Sorry that you and your baby are having to deal with this!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i am shocked to read this, and im so sorry for ur poor zoe. there is no excuse for this...dogs should either be wearing a name tag of some sorts or have it marked on their cage who they r. we send collars home but each pet has a cage card and they wear a number around their neck. if we have never seen a pet before they require an exam..which would involve reading chart and history and checking dog over...in this it should have been found she was spayed. also they should have called u b4 u were the one to call them...how did they get through both surgeries b4 u were notified.



as to a way of avoiding it.....the only thing i can think of is to make sure u sign forms that say what procedure they r to do ..which they should have ne ways. this is a freak goof up...the closest thing i have seen is the wrong dog went to go home and the owner noticed..and yes that mistake shouldnt have happened, but the outcome wasnt as severe.



i hope zoe has a speedy recovery and both of u can recover without too much ill effects.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*So sorry that Zoe went through this unnecessarily. 
Bless her little heart.*


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> each pet has a cage card and they wear a number around their neck.[/B]


That's what I was thinking - something along the lines of the band we wear on our wrists when we go to the hospital.

When I had to have surgery on one of my breasts, the doctor met with me right before surgery and asked what kind of surgery I was having, which part of my body, and then gave me a permanent marker to literally mark the breast that was to be operated on. And, I had met with this dr. several times before the actual surgery.

Praying Zoe has a quick recovery - poor baby. And, poor you, I would be totally freaked out.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh, that's so awful! I'm so sorry that you and Zoe have to go through this. 

My brother's cat had the opposite situation. His cat was spayed, and came into heat afterward. It turned out that the vet had botched the surgery. So he had to take the cat to another vet to have the surgery again.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I hope Zoe heals up quickly.







Poor baby.


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

> Zoe went to a new vet yesterday to get her teeth cleaned. This vet came highly recommended and I talked to the office twice before taking her, and also talked to the receptionist thoroughly yesterday morning when bringing Zoe in.
> 
> The receptionist told me to call at 2:00 to see how she was doing, and they would give me a time to pick her up. I called exactly at 2:00 and the receptionist said, "Oh, I bet you are calling about your baby but did you know that she had already been neutered?” My mouth dropped and I said "Zoe came in for a teeth cleaning, not a spay". Well, she immediately said "oh my, I think I made a horrible mistake". I was then put on hold for what seemed like an eternity until the vet came to the phone. He said "Mrs. Phillips, Zoe went thru the teeth cleaning just fine” I said, "and I understand that she was opened up to be spayed". He said "yes, accidents happen but all her organs look really good” I was in shock and said "I do not even know how to respond to this - when can I pick her up?" The vet then said, "you will not be charged and I again said, "I don't know what to say to you, except that I will be there at 5:00 to pick her up. Well, I hung up and just sobbed! Then I called my hubby and cried some more. I was in shock as to what had happened.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh My ..I can't begin to express my emotions on this situation! I'm so sorry little Zoe had to undergo this unnecessary surgery!! I do think at the very least you should have some future free vet care.... they should be happy to do that instead of having to go thru the lawsuit process! I would think they would have offered that right off the bat and not pass this off as such a "light" thing! I think that attitude would tick me off almost as much as the actual mess up!
I hope you dear little girl recovers quickly!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I am soooo sorry, I just don't think there is _any_ reasonable way for the vets office to explain themselves, what they did was just plain stupid...I remember when Bella was spayed a long time ago that I had to sign SEVERAL papers before dropping her off, I think this was a careless mistake on their part and I would make them pay for it. Revenge isn't my specialty, but this is serious. Perhaps a letter to the editor of your local paper would be a good place to start. Make them learn a lesson. On the upside, we all know Zoe will get the best care during her recovery from you and I'm sure Zoe knows that too.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Thought I would let you know that Zoe is doing much better this evening. She ate well today (soft food) and is walking around more than yesterday. Zoe is receiving lots of "extra" attention and love...and of course Bella is too









Thank you for your support and kind words, it means so much to know so many people at SM care.










Ginny


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> Zoe went to a new vet yesterday to get her teeth cleaned. This vet came highly recommended and I talked to the office twice before taking her, and also talked to the receptionist thoroughly yesterday morning when bringing Zoe in.
> 
> The receptionist told me to call at 2:00 to see how she was doing, and they would give me a time to pick her up. I called exactly at 2:00 and the receptionist said, "Oh, I bet you are calling about your baby but did you know that she had already been neutered?” My mouth dropped and I said "Zoe came in for a teeth cleaning, not a spay". Well, she immediately said "oh my, I think I made a horrible mistake". I was then put on hold for what seemed like an eternity until the vet came to the phone. He said "Mrs. Phillips, Zoe went thru the teeth cleaning just fine” I said, "and I understand that she was opened up to be spayed". He said "yes, accidents happen but all her organs look really good” I was in shock and said "I do not even know how to respond to this - when can I pick her up?" The vet then said, "you will not be charged and I again said, "I don't know what to say to you, except that I will be there at 5:00 to pick her up. Well, I hung up and just sobbed! Then I called my hubby and cried some more. I was in shock as to what had happened.
> 
> ...


I do not really know how to respond to this but I will try, this is terrible and I do feel you have every right to report this to your state licensing board, are you sure it was not a complete spay, did they give you antibiotics to give her over the next 10 days? any pain meds given, you can ask for all your records, it seems to me Zoe is not out of the woods and I hope they will follow up with Zoe.
I am so sorrry, I would be livid, of coarse he is not going to charge you, you could actually sue him, where is his thinking??








Nedra


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Thought I would let you know that Zoe is doing much better this evening. She ate well today (soft food) and is walking around more than yesterday. Zoe is receiving lots of "extra" attention and love...and of course Bella is too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear Zoe is feeling better.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> How Horrible, I would be sooo Upset.
> 
> They don't do last names..?? I do,, Little Miss Cotton Ruby,, Rag Moppet Ruby
> 
> ...


OMG, you are right, my kids are called Diva Harris, LuLu Harris, Reva Harris, Harris being our last name and then there would not have been this extra surgery.

Nedra


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I simply do not know what to say......That poor, poor little girl. Hoping for a speedy recovery and free service?? NO, I wouldn't ever take my baby there again...how horrid.*

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> omg...shocking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DITTO!!

I am so freakin angry for Zoe right now. That is absolutely horrible! Do not by all means let them off the hook. Call an attorney please. If they can't run an office better than this then they don't need to be caring for our pets. It would have been easier to call each owner and re-check with them. Thats what any responsible person would have done.

I hope she recovers well and I'm so sorry you have to experience this.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

OMG............Poor baby....I hope she feels better soon........I agree with Scooby's mom.........I would seek legal counsel..........I would treat this no differently had it happened to myself or one of my children.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I may of missed it - but did you ever hear anything at all in a way of an official apology from the vets office?
j


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I am in absolute shock







I cant believe what has happened!!! And to have the nerve to say to you... "Dont worry we wont charge you!!!". I should think not!!! 
I would definitly get some legal advice, I would not let that go!!! No way!!!








Your poor baby







, you must be furious!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I can't believe they did that to poor little precious Zoe







There is no excuse for this, poor baby


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

oh my gosh! i am sooo sorry for zoe and you! if this happened to me i would definately seek legal action. it's just not right..


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

OMG! Poor Zoe... I feel so awful for her!







She probably cannot even understand. This is why I don't understand why they don't double check when doing surgeries...obviously no one checked her chart before surgery or they would have known she had already been spayed. What a terrible thing!





























to poor Zoe.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I am in shock that this happened to poor Zoe! I thought that the reason a big scar was purposely left after a spay was so that it would be easy to see that a dog was already spayed and something like could never happen! That receptionist should lose her job! I think I'd be hysterical and protesting out in front of the vet's clinic. THey are ****** lucky that Zoe didn't die on the table or anything like that!!!! And for cripe's sake...they only used the dogs' first names on any paperwork?!?! Last time I lived in the states, my last name appeared behind Sir N's name on everything. This is outrageous.







Major cuddles and pets to poor little Zoe.







Hugs to you.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG!!!







This is just terrible!!! I'm SO sorry for you and for poor little Zoe!







I hope little Zoe is feeling better soon!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I took Zoe in this morning for a check-up. She is slowly healing and getting back to her sweet little self, for which I am _very_ thankful. I talked (_at length_) to the main vet (who had been _highly_ recommended to me) and he apologized profusely for what had happened. The receptionist was crying and told me that in all the time she had worked there (15 years for same vet) that this had never happened and she felt horrible for making this mistake. I accepted both of their apologies because they were sincere and as humans, we make mistakes. After speaking to them I decided not to send the letter (that was actually very therapeutic to write). I am not making light of what happened because it caused a lot of unnecessary grief for our family and pain for Zoe, but I feel it is time to move forward and be thankful that she will be OK. 

Thanks again for _all _ of your support.








,

Ginny







& Zoe & Bella


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm glad she is doing ok. and I'm glad you got to talk to them both. I think they learned their lesson and will never make that mistake again. Just concentrate on Spoiling Zoe and Bella as usual







and we want more pictures soon


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm glad Zoe is doing well and that everyone was apologetic - I'm sure the receptionist was horrified at what had happened. Zoe will probably get the best care possible from them from now on - and maybe they'll implement some steps so this won't happen to anyone ever again.

Writing is great thearpy, I agree.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

This is just terrible! I hope poor Zoe is feeling better and thank you for the information I will most def. double check when my little ones are at the vet getting teeth and what not done.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Ginny, You are a kind and forgiving person. I'm glad that the vet and the receptionist were sincere in their explanations. I hope you can move forward....


----------



## izzy'smom (Mar 4, 2006)

> I took Zoe in this morning for a check-up. She is slowly healing and getting back to her sweet little self, for which I am _very_ thankful. I talked (_at length_) to the main vet (who had been _highly_ recommended to me) and he apologized profusely for what had happened. The receptionist was crying and told me that in all the time she had worked there (15 years for same vet) that this had never happened and she felt horrible for making this mistake. I accepted both of their apologies because they were sincere and as humans, we make mistakes. After speaking to them I decided not to send the letter (that was actually very therapeutic to write). I am not making light of what happened because it caused a lot of unnecessary grief for our family and pain for Zoe, but I feel it is time to move forward and be thankful that she will be OK.
> 
> Thanks again for _all _ of your support.
> 
> ...


Ginny, I am so sorry that this happened. I hope Zoe is getting better! If one good things come out of this I think it will be that we all will be alot more careful when taking our Babies to the vet.
Your fur babies are so beautiful I always enjoy seeing their pictures on here. I am working to get my little one to look as good as yours. But for some reason she is always looking a little scruffy. I think it's because she just runs and plays and she doesn't know she's a girl and suppose to be lady like. lol


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm glad that you have found the strength and grace to move on this way. I don't know if I have that kind of strength, but I am so happy for you because I know this stress isn't good for you or Zoe and now you can both heal.


----------



## Lucky (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh my!! That is terrible. I cant believe that stroy. I hope she feels well soon. Lucky and Pam


----------

